

Ask HN: Review Compound Time. - mrh

It's a motivational tool for music students (and their teachers).<p>http://compoundtime.com<p>Thanks, Michael
======
kliao
Interesting concept. I definitely could have used some extra motivation to
practice piano as a kid and this looks like it could almost be a Pomodoro
timer for studying music. Some points:

1\. The tagline mentions Nike+...what if people don't know what Nike+ is? I've
heard of it before but am not really sure what it does.

2\. Mobile app would be ideal but it looks like that is already in the works.

3\. Uploading sounds clips might be something to look at...

~~~
mrh
Thanks for the feedback. I definitely need to work on the copy.

I made a simple mobile web version using jQuery Mobile, wrapped it in an
Android WebView and put it on the Android Market. Could use some more work.
Also need to do an iOS app.

I like the sound clips idea. I'm using jPlayer for the iTunes previews. Pretty
nice library.

~~~
kliao
I tried to click the Android image and since there was no link, assumed that
the mobile app was still under development. You might want to consider linking
to your Android Market listing.

Also, to clarify for sound clips, I meant allowing users to upload recordings
of their own practice sessions / performances. The previews on Itunes seems
like a good idea as well.

Btw, I'm viewing on IE, so I might not be seeing everything correctly...

~~~
mrh
Yeah, I think Android Market recently added market listings. I'll link to that
shortly. I've never viewed the site in IE. Hope it works!

------
retroafroman
Clickable:

<http://compoundtime.com>

~~~
mrh
Thanks!

